

#GoogleWinsEverything - brentm
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131031003105-24171--googlewinseverything-part-1?_mSplash=1

======
sidcool
Although I am a Google fan, this is a bit over the top. But an interesting
read for a fan nevertheless. I would love to see Google achieve most of those
things.

